# Broadcom Gigabit controller won't recognize my cable [Dell XPS 1640]



## csmit248 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey everybody
A few days ago, I noticed that my computer wasn't picking up my wired connection anymore while the wireless connection was still working fine. I opened up my network adapters and my Local Area Connection adapter wasn't even showing anymore, only the Wireless adapter. I updated my drivers, tried different cables and even a different router but still no dice. 
This morning, when I booted up my system, Windows said it was installing driver software for Broadcom Gigabit Ethernet Controller. I got really excited when I saw Local Area Connection in my adapter menu and plugged in my ethernet cable. Nothing happened and my laptop refuses to recognize the ethernet cable plugged in to it. Any help or information would be great . It's a Dell XPS 1640, Windows 7 x64 with Service Pack 1. 

P.S. Usually a little orange light appears in the ethernet port on my computer when a chord is plugged in. When I turned on my computer this morning with the chord in, the light was on. When Windows finished booting, the light went off.

Thanks in advance,
Cole


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

would you post the following information please


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Device Manager} *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X


post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here


----------



## csmit248 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey here you go, thanks for your time!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

can we see an ipconfig /all 

also try a tcp/ip reset 


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.


Post back the results here - we need to know these commands worked correctly
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## csmit248 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Okay here's the ipconfig /all :*

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Colton-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-B9-17-82-55
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-D6-20-C2-AD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-D6-20-C2-AC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4402:7a9:fe2e:335b%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.16(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : March-01-11 2:05:33 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : March-08-11 2:05:32 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218113238
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-D6-6D-7A-00-26-B9-17-82-55
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.phub.net.cable.rogers.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:305a:1302:9c06:3468(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::305a:1302:9c06:3468%12(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
 NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E377BA04-D4C3-441A-B017-D95408BB9AC9}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{61019067-2562-4B23-85F9-0B9A05883654}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


*And here's the reset info:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Global, OK!
Reseting Interface, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Reseting Interface, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.


C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

see if you can connect in safe mode with networking 
as the pc starts keep tapping F8 a menu appears choose 
*safe mode with networking *now post back an ipconfig /all

would you be able to make a bootable CD - It maybe worth trying with a different Operating System and UBUNTU can be run off a CD "liveCD" if that works and connects to the internet with a cable connection, that would prove the hardware and that we have a windows issue 

*UBUNTU*
It may be possible to boot from another Operating System
This will at least test the Hardware and also see if you can see optain access to the internet 

If you have a PC with a cdwriter and spare CD
goto Ubuntu homepage | Ubuntu and download the ISO Download | Ubuntu

You can also run from a USB device now - if the Machine supports booting off a USB Stick
Download | Ubuntu

full details are here (Note this is for version 9 - so the start up options are slightly different )
Use Ubuntu Live CD to Backup Files from Your Dead Windows Computer - How-To Geek

click on the image "download ubuntu"
Select a location
then begin download
Save the file onto your PC – remember where you saved it – so you can find it again to create the image bootable CD.

You do *NOT* copy the ISO file onto a CD - you have to use the ISO to create a bootable CD
The CD creator software you have on the PC may have an option to create an image from an ISO 
*If not* - use this free program The Official ImgBurn Website

When the UBUNTU CD boots - you will A screen - with Language on the left panel and two option images 


== > Try ubuntu
== > Install ubuntu

You can try Ubuntu without making any changes to your computer, directly from this CD

Use *OPTION 1 "Try ubunto without any change to your computer"*  *ONLY* this option this will run from the CD and not install onto your harddrive - *be careful*, if you do install onto the PC - you will wipe the data and software OFF your hard drive.., so repeat only use option 1 

Now you should see a UBUNTU desktop
and should be able to get onto the internet


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi csmit248,

You may try a System Restore. Restore it to a point where you were able to connect.

I had this issue before with one our Acer laptops at work, I tried everything, I gave up on it and ended buying a $3 USB Network Adapter 10/100mbps and that resolved the issue.


----------

